# My husband doesn't want sex (Help!)



## JennyJenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Guys i have somewhat similar problem please HELP!!!!
Hi, i am married to this man whom i love and he loves me too since just 9months.
He havent changed in anything but sex. For first 2 months it was regular. Then he started saying that we shouldn't do it so often otherwise we will get bored early in longtime. So we started doing once in 3 days that mean 2 times a week. This thing continued for rest of the month. But now since a month or 2 he is not much in to sex. I have to keep saying him indirectly that u don't do anything. I even talked to him directly very politely and lovingly that y r u behaving like this. Is there any problem with me or u expect something or there's something else?? "He always say there is nothing darling its just the schedule". But we do get a lot of time together plus its been the same routine since we are married. And one more thing, whenever he wants i never say no. But everytime whenever i initiate, he ll do it only when he wants to otherwise he ll just say "right now i dont have mood for this baby" we ll do it tomorrow or say later. Its been the same since the marriage. I am totally depressed right now. Its not that i can't live without sex or anything.The main thing is why has he changed.And why is he behaving this way for sex. Its totally opposite to what i have heard about others.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi JennyJenny
Welcome to the forum. I strongly recommend you start your own thread (copy and paste your post) or you will find others might answer the original post and miss your sincere request for advice 

Have you both sat down and talked about it, about sex and how each of you understand the other?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Henri said:


> Hi JennyJenny
> Welcome to the forum. I strongly recommend you start your own thread (copy and paste your post) or you will find others might answer the original post and miss your sincere request for advice
> 
> Have you both sat down and talked about it, about sex and how each of you understand the other?


It's done--JennyJenny now has her own thread.


----------

